# 2007 Altima Stereo upgrade need help



## Spazzle (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, so I have a 2007 altima hybrid non bose stock radio that I'm looking to upgrade to a clarion nx500. Do any of you good people know where I could get a frame/harness that matches the original of the radio unit? I've seen a few kits like crutchfield and others, however, people complain of gaps being left, quality, or it looking nothing close to original. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

I have not done the altima but I know the gap you are talking about from doing installs in z's. Your main option is to go to a site like mtera or scosche and buy the dash kit that will make it look factory. If you need more help please ask.


----------



## Spazzle (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you for the leads, bigaudiofanatic, I think I found something that would work well @ scosche.com. Now I've never swapped a stereo on a nissan, do I need to buy a new wiring kit that they are offering on the site as well?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

You would need to buy the wiring harness the antenna adapter and the dash kit. usually you can get all these included free with your new head unit at crutchfield. Or you can do what I do and just order them off ebay cheap and buy your head unit at woofersetc.com or another place such as ebay. 

Here is what you will need.

Dash kit
Nissan Altima In-dash Receiver Kit Fits 2007-up models — Chassis sizes E, DD at Crutchfield.com

Harness
Nissan Receiver Wire Harness For select 2007-up models at Crutchfield.com

Antenna Adapter
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_12040NI12/Nissan-Antenna-Adapter.html?tp=2569


----------



## Spazzle (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks mate for all the info, I have almost everything in place. Now is there anything you could recommend to deter theft of this stereo? Meaning, if they broke into car wanting to quickly get at it, are there extra precautions to bolting it down more securely? Again I've appreciated the help very much.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

Do not use Philips head screws use like torx or SS heads make it more complex for them. They have a piece of metal with hole down the strip that you can connect to the back of your head unit and attach to something in the dash. 

But at the same time if they can not get it out they may just destroy it.

So fallow these ONLY show people you really know your system. At car shows take your tags off. When parking park under a light in the middle of no where. Do no show off when getting close to home or to where you are going. Take your head unit face off.


----------



## Spazzle (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the advice, I got everything installed and it looks pretty damn good. Now I do have just one more inquiry. After the install my passenger red light was flashing and my SES light turned on as well. I disconnected the battery whilst installing, but I think I left it in when I was still troubleshooting. I've been able to clear the passenger light, however, is there a sequence to turn off the Service engine soon light as well? Or am I going to have to find someone with a scanner to reset. Thanks for all your help audio fanatic and everyone else!


----------

